# Blue Lobster



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

My Blue Lobster!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks great! have you been to this site before? http://www.bluecrayfish.com/


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks Its a good site


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no problem! ours is a mean little devil :twisted:


----------

